# Looking to send Aussie made baby gifts to friends



## Chrissy K (8 mo ago)

hey guys, 
I've been looking at sending beautiful Aussie baby clothes and baby gifts to my friends overseas. I've found Australian Made Baby Hamper | Stylish, Fun, Baby Hampers Australia and Australian Made Baby Clothes | Organic Cotton Babywear | Kit & Cradle so far which I love. Are there any other baby companies you can recommend? I want stuff that you can only buy here in Australia and not anywhere else.

Thanks!
Chrissy


----------

